# Windows 7 WLAN eingeschränkter Zugriff/Konnetvitität



## Shadixx (16. April 2015)

*Windows 7 WLAN eingeschränkter Zugriff/Konnetvitität*

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe ich finde hier schnelle Hilfe. Als ich heute mein PC gestartet habe ohne an etwas Böses zu denken sehe ich auf einmal, dass bei meiner Internetverbindung "Eingeschränkter Zugriff" dabei steht. (Garkeine Internet Funktion). Ich nutze einen W-Lan Stick weil der Router zu weit weg steht um Kabel zu verwenden. Es funktionierte auch 2 Jahre ohne Probleme doch jetzt das. Ich habe meines Wissens nach in letzter Zeit keine Einstellungen an irgendetwas, dass das Netzwerk oder seine Teile betrifft eingestellt. Ich hatte nur vorgestern mein Avira laufen und hatte 2 Funde. Danach aus gemacht und heute erst wieder an.
Bei der Diagnose sagt er das vielleicht ein Treiber aktualisiert werden muss. Ich bin also in den Geräte-Manager und habe unter den Netzwerkadaptern insgesamt 3 Punkte einmal meine Netzkarte, dann der W-LAN Stick und was ich zuvor noch nie gesehen habe "Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface" bei dem auch ein Dreieck mit Ausrufezeichen vorhanden ist. Da ich an meinem Rechner kein Internet mehr habe konnte ich den Treiber ja nicht automatisch aktualisieren. An den anderen Rechner gegangen (den den gleichen W-LAN-Stick verwendet) und den Treiber gesucht und herunter geladen. Habe gleich noch den Treiber des W-Lan Sticks herunter geladen.
Wenn ich dann über den Geräte-Manager den "Teredo Tunneling Interface-Manager" updaten möchte, kommt die Meldung das die aktuellste Treiberversion verwendet wird.
Bei der Treiberinstallation des WLAN Sticks kommt eine Meldung von Windows, dass jeder Treiber eine digitale Signatur benötigt und anschließen steht bei der Installation "Abgeschlossen"
Daten die von Hilfe sein könnten:
- Netgear N150 Wireless USB Adapter
- Fritzbox 7312
- Standard WLAN Passwort
- 1 W-LAN Netz im Umfeld
Bei Handy und anderem Rechner Funktioniert alles (<- kann also nur an meinem PC liegen)
Ich habe bereits:
- wie oben geschrieben, versucht die Treiber zu aktualisieren
- Systemwiederherstellung gemacht
- Router neu gestartet (nicht auf Werkseinstellungen gesetzt)
- das Netzwerk entfernt und wieder hinzugefügt
- alle Netzwerkadapter gelöscht und PC neu gestartet zum neuen erkennen

Die Netzkarte wurde wieder erkannt der WLAN Stick nicht der Teredo Tunneing Interface-Manager Eintrag ist weg.
Nach der Ausführung des Netgear WLAN Stick Treibers kam wieder die Meldung, dass es ein nicht digital signierter Treiber ist und das Gerät möglicherweise nicht funktioniert. Finde aber alle Verfügbaren WLAN Netze und nach versuchter Verbindung kommt wieder "eingeschränkter Zugriff"

So long, I need U


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (16. April 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 WLAN eingeschränkter Zugriff/Konnetvitität*

Den Teredo Tunneling Interface-Manager kannst du erstmal ignorieren. Der ist nicht das Problem. Wenn du die IP auf automatisch hast, dann fällt ein IP-Fehler erstmal aus.

Versuch mal bitte folgendes:
Start > In die Suche "*cmd*" eingeben > Oben bei Eingabeaufforderung "*rechte Maustaste*" und als "*Administrator öffnen*"

Dann tippe mal folgendes Bitte ein und bestätige jede Zeile mit Enter:
*netsh int ip reset
netsh winsock reset*

Danach schließt du das Fenster und gehst ins *"Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter"* links auf *"Drahtlosnetzwerke verwalten"*. Schmeiß dort deine Fritz Box raus und starte deinen Rechner neu. Danach baust du mit dem Schlüssel die Verbindung wieder auf.

In den meisten Fällen geht es dann wieder. Wenn nicht muss man in die Tiefenanalyse


----------



## Shadixx (16. April 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 WLAN eingeschränkter Zugriff/Konnetvitität*

Hat leider nicht geholfen. Dann mal ab in die Tiefenanalyse  

Habe gerade auch versucht einen Ping auszuführen. Kommt mit der Meldung:

"Fehler bei der Übertragung. Allgemeiner Fehler" zurück.
bei ipconfig /all kömmt folgendes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht iwie zimlich wenig aus


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (16. April 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 WLAN eingeschränkter Zugriff/Konnetvitität*



Shadixx schrieb:


> http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150416/7rhjmmno.jpg
> 
> sieht iwie zimlich wenig aus


Hmmm da sind deine Netzwerkadapter futsch. Seltsam 

Schmeiß mal alle Netzwerktreiber aus dem Gerätemanager raus, starte neu und installiere die Treiber mal neu. Denn selbst ohne Verbindung sollten dort zumindest die Netzwerke aufgelistet werden. Aber da steht ja garnichts.


----------



## Shadixx (16. April 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 WLAN eingeschränkter Zugriff/Konnetvitität*

So getan. Netzwerkkarte hat er erkannt. Beim WLAN-Stick habe ich die CD rein und erstmal die "Setup-Software" von der CD 
installiert. wieder die Meldung das Treiber eine digitale Signatur brauchen etc. Hier ein Bild von der Meldung.

signatur(1).jpg - directupload.net

Dann wollte ich den Treiber installieren. Gedrückt laufen lassen (dabei schon den Stick stecken gehabt) dann kam die Meldung, stecken sie bitte den Stick in einen USB-Port. habe den Stick gezogen und wiederrein. Meldung bestätigt. nach 20sek selbe Meldung. Raus-Rein. again. Anderen USB-Port verwendet. selbe. Stickt mit dem baugleichen am neben-pc getaucht immer noch die Meldung  und der Stick blickt auch nicht wie er sollte. (blinkt garnicht)

ich kann aber schon WLAN Netze angezeigt bekommen.
20150416_183430.jpg - directupload.net

Erst nach einem Neustart hat das aufgehört. Habe es nochmal von der CD aus versucht zu starten, selbe meldung. Dann (ohne neustart) versucht, den Treiber über den Geräte-Manager zu installieren. CD-Laufwerk ausgewählt und die Meldung kam das der Treiber aktuell sei.

Beim versuch die Verbinung aufzubauen, läd es erst wieder ewig und dann kommt die Meldung, das eingeschränkter Zugriff und so und da bla


----------



## Shadixx (16. April 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 WLAN eingeschränkter Zugriff/Konnetvitität*

Wenn ich hier die LAN Verbindung versuche und es funktioniert, könnte ich das ganze ja mit DLAN betreiben oder?

Ok also LAN funktioniet auch nicht. Fest IP-Adresse funktioniert auch nicht. Systemwiederherstellung zum 4.4. (Windows Update) funktioniert auch nicht. (wird nicht abgeschlossen) "RAS und Routing"-Dienst aktiviert ändert auch nichts.

Ich habe langsam echt keine Ideen mehr und weiß (abgesehen von neu aufsetzen, was ich eigentlich vermeiden will) was ich machen soll  HIIIIIILFE


----------



## Shadixx (17. April 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 WLAN eingeschränkter Zugriff/Konnetvitität*

Hat vielleicht noch jmd eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen könnte? Oder muss ich ihn doch neu aussetzten und hoffen, dass er dann wieder tut wie er soll?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (17. April 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 WLAN eingeschränkter Zugriff/Konnetvitität*

Hmmm der DHCP und DNS-Client laufen in den DIensten auch beide?

Denn so langsam weiß ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. Es scheint aber ein Problem vom OS zu sein.


----------



## freezy94 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 WLAN eingeschränkter Zugriff/Konnetvitität*

Mit anderen Geräten kannst du dich einwandfrei auf den Router einloggen?
Logge dich doch mal bitte in deinem Router ein und entferne deinen aufgeführten Computer (oder alle Geräte) und verbinde dich anschließend neu zum Router.
Zeigt dein Router eine Verbindung zum Internet an?
Gegebenenfalls den Router auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen oder updaten.

Sonstige Netzwerkadapter (virtuell und physisch) mal deinstallieren.
Ich habe die Probleme manchmal sobald ich einen Tunnel eröffne oder eine Netzwerkbrücke (auf dem Host) innerhalb einer virtuellen Maschine nutze.


----------



## Shadixx (17. April 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 WLAN eingeschränkter Zugriff/Konnetvitität*

DHCP und DNS Dienste laufen auch.

@freezy94 Andere Geräte (Handy und anderer PC mit selben WLAN Stick) haben problemlose Verbindung.
Netzwerkadapter hatte ich schon 3x deinstalliert und jedesmal wenn ich den WLAN Stick installieren wollte kam o.g. Meldung
Auf der Fritzbox war mein PC unter "Ungenutze Verbindungen" habe ihn mal gelöscht und neugestartet bringt auch nichts. Beim Pingversucht wieder selbe Meldung wie im Bild oben 
Habe (mit Wissen) keinen Tunnel geöffnet. VM habe ich auch keine.

So ich habe wieder etwas neues versucht. Wenn ich versuche im cmd "ipconfig /release" zu machen, kommt die Meldung "Der Vorgang ist Fhelgeschlagen, weil kein Adapter sich in einen für diesen Vorgang zulässigen Zustand befindet."

Was genau bedeutet das?


----------



## Shadixx (17. April 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 WLAN eingeschränkter Zugriff/Konnetvitität*

So ein kleines Update für alle die vielleicht irgendwann auch das Problem haben und keinen Lösungsweg finde.

Nach Neuaufsetzen des PC und anschließendem Installieren des WLAN-Sticks (das Setup sah jetzt auch ganz anders aus) geht das ganze wieder. Ich habe die Verbindung über WPS aufgebaut und hatte ein Problem mehr. Zur Zeit richte ich alles erstmal wieder ein und Installiere meine Programme. Wenn es wieder Probleme geben sollte, werde ich mich hier wieder melden


----------



## freezy94 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 WLAN eingeschränkter Zugriff/Konnetvitität*

Vielleicht hat sich das Treiberverzeichnis von Windows zerschossen.
Aber gut das es wieder geht.


----------

